

Everyme (YC S11) Has A New Project: Origami, Private Sharing For Families - olivercameron
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/20/everyme-origami/

======
missechokit
How does YC W12 Family Leaf feel about this?

~~~
ajaymehta
We feel alright! There's been a number of well-funded, well-run companies
entering our space recently.

~~~
hansy
Gotcha. So you're offering similar services in an accommodating market.

My personal opinion is that niche social networks are the way to go, so if you
guys feel you can compete than power to you!

Good luck!

------
pbiggar
This is a weird article, making it seem like the plan is to sunset Everyme -
which would discourage uptake. It seems like they would have been better to
emphasize how easy it is to maintain both apps.

Though since this is the consumer space, most of your customers probably
aren't reading techcrunch.

------
muratmutlu
In April 2012 this Techcrunch article on Everyme said they have 24,000 users
and 200,000 circles

<http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/12/everyme-200k/>

But from the sound of this latest Techcrunch article they are switching up,
maybe the activity dropped off forcing them to change

------
ionforce
No screenshots. Just fluff.

